
Efforts to Rein in Arbitration Come Under Attack - JumpCrisscross
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/11/16/business/dealbook/efforts-to-rein-in-arbitration-come-under-well-financed-attack.html?action=keypress&contentCollection=DealBook&emc=edit_dlbkam_20151116&module=ArrowsNav&nl=dealbook&nlid=65508833&pgtype=article&ref=dealbook&region=FixedLeft&referer=
======
hwstar
When 0.05% of the electorate does the nominating of elected officials, and you
only get to vote for who was nominated, you have corruption plain and simple.
Go view Lawrence Lessig's TEDx talk on this issue.
[https://www.ted.com/talks/lawrence_lessig_we_the_people_and_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/lawrence_lessig_we_the_people_and_the_republic_we_must_reclaim?language=en)

